# Overclocking Intel Pentium E2180



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

(I have a GA-P35-DS3L Motherboard) My friend said the E2180 was great for overclocking into a higher speed, and was also cheap so I have it along with my 2GB (1GB per stick) Crucial 667MHZ DDR25200 Ram, I have a Sythe Kantana cooler which my friend also recommended me, now the thing is I'm not sure how to overclock it...or calculate...in BIOS it has Host CPU Frequency and Memory Frequency...thats what I think I need to change...but what should I change it to? Here are my specs off CPU-ID

Intel Pentium E2180
Code Name : Conroe
Socket 775 LGA
Core Voltage : 1.392V
Core Speed : 1760.2 MHz
Multiplier: x8.0
Bus Speed 220.0 MHz (was supposed to be 200 but I changed it in BIOS)
Rated FSB 880.0 MHz

MEMORY:
DDR2
2048 MBytes
Channel : Single 
DRAM Frequency: 336.7MHZ
FSBRAM 3:5

I can provide more info if needed...Thank you very much.


----------

